
Ask HN: Web dev environment on Windows? - dillonraphael
I just sold my Macbook for a new Razer Blade Pro. Reason being I&#x27;m looking to test out some VR stuff and obviously need a proper video card.<p>Although, I still need to do some web dev stuff. It has honestly been a nightmare getting this setup to the point I said &quot;screw it&quot; and started working inside a virtual box using Vagrant. This works great most of the time, but just adds a barrier for when I want to get up and running on a new idea quick.<p>For all you Windows users out there, what&#x27;s your setup like? I work mostly in Node.
======
angersock
Have you tried just using Virtualbox with a lightweight Linux distro like
BunsenLabs?

Not through vagrant, just a normal Linux desktop (that happens to live in a
virtualbox). I do _all_ my web work this way, and it works just fine.

~~~
dillonraphael
I'm going to go this route. Except, I'll stick with Ubuntu

~~~
sdomino
Have you tried [http://nanobox.io/](http://nanobox.io/)?

------
moondev
Docker for Windows works great but it needs hyper-v which is pro only. Well
worth it though.

Also I would enable the WSL to get bash. Install conemu and you are pretty
much good to go.

You will be surprised how well bash works. The fact you can use apt-get to
access the ubuntu repos means it's even better than homebrew. You can even run
an x-server and use gui apps.

~~~
dillonraphael
So what's the difference between this and using my current setup; cmder &
vagrant?

If I get Windows Bash do I still need things like visual studio to compile
node-gyp stuff?

~~~
moondev
I would use bash for your normal command line. That way you can easily use
git, ssh, htop or whatever linux tools you need. Then I would install docker
for windows and docker-cli inside bash.

Then you can easily work on node projects by going into your project folder
with windows bash. Then run "docker run -it -d --name nodejs -p 3000:3000 -v
$PWD:/workdir -w /workdir node:latest bash"

This will launch a nodejs container a drop you into a tty inside the
container. Then you can edit your files from windows and do npm install.. npm
run... etc fro inside the container. localhost:3000 will have your app

~~~
dillonraphael
I'm using Windows 10 Home :(

~~~
moondev
You should be able to use docker-machine for windows but it needs virtualbox.
Honestly I would pay to upgrade though. I think it's around $100 and you can
do it from the store. Hyper-v is one of the most exciting things about windows
10 IMO

------
dillonraphael
Hmm maybe I stick with my current setup in using Vagrant with big projects,
and add something like CodePen or JSBin to mix for quick features. Then when
I'm happy append the code inside the vagrant box. Gah.

------
smt88
Vagrant is heavy, buggy garbage. If you have to use Windows, I highly
recommend Docker Compose instead.

------
tarr11
Have you tried Ubuntu bash for Windows?

